# Nissan GT-R London and GT-RDC at Royal Automobile Club



## Nissan GT-R London (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you to everyone who attended our recent VIP customer event. What an amazing opportunity to see the Nissan GT-R in the rotunda at the Royal Automobile Club and to share drinks and canapes with customers and GT-RDC members.

We are just starting our programme of events for 2018 and will be joining both forum members and GT-RDC members at events. That is just as soon as we have some decent weather!


----------

